# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Մակուլատուրա հանձնելու տեղ

## BeatleMan

Ժող, ով գիտի մակուլատուրա հանձնելու տեղ թեկուզ ձրի գան տանեն...տունը էնքաաաան թուղթ կա, ափսոսում եմ քցեմ, գոնե բնությանը օգուտ կտամ :Think:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես գիտեմ, որ գրանդ հոլդինգը ընդունում ա, բայց մանրամասներ չգիտեմ, եթե փորփրես, ինձ թվում ա կգտնես:

----------


## Հանուման

Լավ բան ես մտածել։
Ինձ ել ա հետաքրքիր։
Բաժանորդագրվում եմ այս թեմային, եթե ինչ որ մեկը իմանա իս ել կիմանամ  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարող ես զանգել ճշտել http://www.spyur.am/gcandy.htm

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իմացա, որ Զեյթունում կա ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունման: Բացատրեցին հետևյալ կերպ. «Զեյթուն, տրամվի գծերով գնում ես մինչև պովորոտ, հետո շարունակում ես ուղիղ: Էդտեղ սեփական տներ են, մի 3-4 տեղ ընդունում են: Զուգարանի թուղթ են սարքում  :Jpit: »

----------

AMzone (09.09.2011), Apsara (29.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես գիտեմ, որ գրանդ հոլդինգը ընդունում ա, բայց մանրամասներ չգիտեմ, եթե փորփրես, ինձ թվում ա կգտնես:


Ես էլ սրա մասին լսել եմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ շատ էժան են վերցնում, կիլոգրամը մոտ 10 դրամ (եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում):

----------


## Ariadna

> Իմացա, որ Զեյթունում կա ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունման: Բացատրեցին հետևյալ կերպ. «Զեյթուն, տրամվի գծերով գնում ես մինչև պովորոտ, հետո շարունակում ես ուղիղ: Էդտեղ սեփական տներ են, մի 3-4 տեղ ընդունում են: Զուգարանի թուղթ են սարքում »


Ավելին ասեմ, սրանք ընդունում են 30 դրամով, եթե դու ես տանում, իսկ եթե զանգում ես, իրենք են գալիս տանում 20 դրամ  :Smile:

----------


## BeatleMan

Բայց էդ վերամշակելուց հետո մենակ զուգարանի թուղթ ա ստացվում՞՞՞

----------


## Ձայնալար

Խի չի դզում, որ քո թղթերը վերջը էդ օրն են ընկնում  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Գրանդ Հոլդինգը կարծեմ ստվարաթուղթ ա պատրաստում էդ թափոններից:

----------


## Ariadna

> Բայց էդ վերամշակելուց հետո մենակ զուգարանի թուղթ ա ստացվում՞՞՞


Հա, պարզապես էդ ընդունողները դրա ցեխը ունեն  :Smile:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ես գիտեմ, որ գրանդ հոլդինգը ընդունում ա, բայց մանրամասներ չգիտեմ, եթե փորփրես, ինձ թվում ա կգտնես:



Մի երկու ամիս առաջ ես էլ էի հետաքրքրվում, վերջը չհանձնեցի :Smile:  Ինչքան հիշում եմ նրանք իքնուրույն էին գալիս տանւմ, բայց մենակ եթե թղթերը 30 կգ-ից ավել էին:

----------


## BeatleMan

> Իմացա, որ Զեյթունում կա ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունման: Բացատրեցին հետևյալ կերպ. «Զեյթուն, տրամվի գծերով գնում ես մինչև պովորոտ, հետո շարունակում ես ուղիղ: Էդտեղ սեփական տներ են, մի 3-4 տեղ ընդունում են: Զուգարանի թուղթ են սարքում »


Բա հեռախոսի  համար չունե՞ս

----------


## Ձայնալար

չե, չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## SunChild

Սիրելի BeatleMan!
Շատ ողջունելի է քո այդ ցանկությունը, և ասեմ, որ  "Հայաստանում Վայրի բնության և մշակութային արժեքների պահպանման հիմնադրամը" զբաղվում է թղթրի վերամշակմամբ և մեծ հաճույքով կընդունի քո բոլոր թղթերը: Կխնդրեմ քեզ ներկայացնել դրանք հետևյալ հասցեով.

Այգեստան, 5-րդ փողոց, Ֆիզկուլտուրնիկների 48
Երևան, ՀՀ, 0070
Հեռ./Ֆաքս:  +37410 55 21 81.

Շնորհակալություն

----------

BeatleMan (17.07.2010)

----------

